# Great one fish day!



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Went out this morning and caught one awesome flathead right off the bat! Unfortunately it was the only fish caught lol. But if they're all that size I'll gladly only catch one a day!!


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice fish!Congrats!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Well done!


----------

